# [SOLVED] Setting default as word 2007 instead of 2010



## kkid106 (Sep 21, 2011)

Hi everyone,

I have both Office 2007 Enterprise, which I purchased, and office 2010 starter (word and excel with ads) installed on my PC currently.

I only wish to use 2007 currently due to the absence of ads and the additional programs which I have for it. However, I wish to keep the 2010 starter package on my computer for compatibility reasons in the future (if i receive a 2010 file which cannot otherwise be opened).

My problem arises with the default file association of office files (for word and excel). a .docx file will by default open with 2010 starter when I want to open it with 2007 instead. I have gone into he control panel and tried to change it but cannot find a file path to the word 2007 application to associate .docx with.
Any ideas on how I can resolve this?
Thanks


----------



## pip22 (Aug 22, 2004)

*Re: Setting default as word 2007 instead of 2010*

What you can do is open Word 2007, then select the file you want to open from within Word's _File >> Open_ dialog


----------



## kkid106 (Sep 21, 2011)

*Re: Setting default as word 2007 instead of 2010*

I know that, but I don't want to do that with every document I want to use. Sometimes I want to open many different documents and I would have to manually open each one in word 2007 by doing your method


----------



## kkid106 (Sep 21, 2011)

*Re: Setting default as word 2007 instead of 2010*

any ideas?


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

*Re: Setting default as word 2007 instead of 2010*

Hi

Try this

How can I make Word 2003 open documents (.doc) as default ? - Yahoo! Answers


----------



## kkid106 (Sep 21, 2011)

*Re: Setting default as word 2007 instead of 2010*

wow!

it actually worked, thanks.

far simpler than I was expecting the fix to be


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

My pleasure!


----------

